# 2 kids with type 1 :(



## jimmysmum (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

As it says above..Who's got more than one child with type 1?

I registered here in November when our son was diagnosed age 10, i havent posted loads but have been reading on here, unfortunately now this week my daughter has also been diagnosed age 2  luckily i spotted it, her drinking tons and it coming straight out the other end... done a urine ketosix test for ketones/sugar then wehen it was the maximum on both i done a BS test on the machine which didnt register bcoz she was so high, needless to say we went straight to hosi for absolute confirmation, we feel so unlucky, shes been started on the basal bolus and all the same meds as my son. 

x


----------



## bev (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

How awful for you all! Unfortunately Kei has had the same news this week about one of her children - so she now has 2 aswell! On the other forum there are 3 or more familes with more than 1 diabetic child - i am sure they can help to support you if you want.Bev xx


----------



## gewatts (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't believe you're the 2nd on the forum this week. Do feel for you. It must be so hard to come to terms with. At least you do have an understanding of it already. Our daughter was 2 when she was dx. Is so young. How has your son reacted?


----------



## Kei (Feb 17, 2010)

HUGE hugs!  As Bev says, my DS was diagnosed on Sunday.  DD1 was diagnosed in July last year.  If you want to talk, feel free to PM me.  

I hope your little one is doing OK.


----------



## jimmysmum (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi girls, thank you for the replies so fast.

Kei...i just replied to tour thread too, its awful, i dont know how to pm, do you have FB? what ages are your two kids?

Our son told my sister who babysat while we went to hospital that he was sad bcoz he thought our daughter had 'caught' it from him! obviously we explained that was NOT the case, hes fine now and says he doesnt feel the odd one out anymore, theyve been doing their blood tests together  x


----------



## Kei (Feb 17, 2010)

F (girl) is 6 and J (boy) is 5.  H, age 21 months is so far not affected, but we won't be surprised if she is later on.


----------



## am64 (Feb 17, 2010)

i cant add anything really but .. best of luck for future BIG HUGS XXXXXX


----------



## Becca (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, just saw your post on FB, hope you're ok xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Jimmysmum so sorry wish i could say more just wanted to say good luck and please dont become a stranger on here everyone is here for you to help and support you xx


----------



## Mand (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Jimmysmum

I am so very sorry to hear your news. 

I hope you and kei are able to support each other as this has happened to you both so close together. 

Please do let us know how you are getting on.

Sending you best wishes and strength.


----------



## Kei (Feb 18, 2010)

Click on "user CP" at the top left (in the pink stripe) and then choose "private messages".  Yes, I am on FB, but prefer not to give out my name on forums.


----------



## jimmysmum (Feb 18, 2010)

Kei said:


> Click on "user CP" at the top left (in the pink stripe) and then choose "private messages".  Yes, I am on FB, but prefer not to give out my name on forums.



Thanks Kei & Becca, great to have you guys on FB. xx


----------



## Patricia (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh dear I'm so sorry.... It is flipping bad luck. Don't know what else to say... There but for the grace etc... Pls stick around here - I'll be watching for your posts 

Xxoo


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi jimmysmum

Ive only just seen this so sorry for the late post. I'm so sorry to hear this. How are you feeling about things?

gem xx


----------



## jimmysmum (Feb 21, 2010)

Gemma444 said:


> Hi jimmysmum
> 
> Ive only just seen this so sorry for the late post. I'm so sorry to hear this. How are you feeling about things?
> 
> gem xx



Hiya,

Thank you for asking Gem, we are ok, shes only 2 yrs old but is doing surprisingly well, we havent got her levelled out yet bcoz they dont like to give to much too soon with toddlers apparently incase its too much, so we started on 1 unit of rapid with meals and 2 of Levemir, weve increased the Levemir to 2 and a half and then today to 3 and have decided on 1 unit if under 10, 1 and a half if in the teens and 2 if over 20 but she shoots up in the morning so im going to give 1 and a half in the morning, shes back to pre-school tomorrow and im anxious but one of our good freinds runs the pre-school and she will be watching her like a hawk. 
She doesnt even cry at the finger tests any more and actually asks to have them done, she loads the strip in the machine and gets a princess sticker ready as a reward, she hates the injections and crys every time but she'll soon get used to those i guess, shes a little star all in all were fine and shes a little hero in our eyes along with her brother of course, her brother is  showing her what to do and giving lots of encouragement.

Were over the shock (i think) i think it hit my husband more this time, daddys little princess and all xx


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 21, 2010)

awww she is a little star. Must be awful at that age to have needles everyday but I'm sure she will get use to them. I wouldn't like to inject myself so hats off to all our kids and the adults that have to inject everyday. 

Thats really good that your friend runs the pre-school at least you know she's in good hands. 

good luck. if you ever want a chat i'm here alot of the time these days haha 

gem x


----------

